# C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 stürzt ab



## dorow (2. November 2008)

*C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 stürzt ab*

Ich habe das Problem das das Spiel nach dem Level: Sowjets – Von Esling Airbase abstürzt (zurück zum Desktop). Hat einer ein ähnliches Problem und einen Tipp für mich?

*Das Problem hat sich erledigt!!! *


----------



## Michael2804 (6. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 stürzt ab*

wie hast du das problem denn gelöst? ich habe es nämlich auch.
mfg Michael


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. November 2008)

*AW: C&C Alarmstufe Rot 3 stürzt ab*

Sollte meines wissen mit dem patch gelöst sein, hab das prob auch, bin aber noch nicht zum aus probieren gekommen -.-

Aber dafür gibts auch eigentlich nen sammelthread


----------

